# How do you discipline a rabbit?



## Alek

I'm just curious as to how you discipline a rabbit. I talked with someone that said that when they are being aggressive towards you, hold them firmly down by their shoulders and rump till they stop struggling and this tells them your the bigger rabbit and lets them know your dominant. I did this yesterday when my rabbit thumped me in the chest and was getting pushy and he hasn't done it since after I held him down like recommended. But how do you tell a rabbit no for other things- like trying to chew on cords and etc? We're still bonding so I don't want him to fear me- just learn some respect for the home.


----------



## MiniLopHop

When I want to tell my bunns no I put my hand on their head and make them lower it for a couple of seconds. That works for things like nipping or digging while they are on me.
As for respecting the house, nope. Not gonna happen. You need to bunny proof. Wires have to be where the rabbits can't get them or they will always be fair game. Also it is important they have lots of things they can chew on. A board rabbit is a destructive rabbit. Remeber, they are just following instinct that serves them well in the wild. Bunnies havn't been in the house long enough to be totally domesticated.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:yeahthat: Bunnies will be bunnies and they will do what comes natural--chew, dig and hide. Bunny proofing any and all things is what is needed. We boxed away all the wires, use child gates, and considered all the furniture in the family room as "sacrificial". Nancy left the chair out at the computer twice--the first time I was able to repair the sound system and printer cable, the second time was replace everything. I was miffed, and, not at the rabbit for being a rabbit.


----------



## MikeScone

*Alek wrote: *


> But how do you tell a rabbit no for other things- like trying to chew on cords and etc? We're still bonding so I don't want him to fear me- just learn some respect for the home.


Rabbits can learn the meaning of "NO!"... they just don't choose to give it any weight, sometimes. 

The best approach is to emphasize the human "NO" with the rabbit "attention" signal - that is, you say NO and at the same time, thump. If you can literally thump, that's fine, otherwise clapping your hands or slapping the couch (if you happen to be sitting on a couch) will work as well. The idea is to interrupt the behavior and get the rabbit's attention. If you do it consistently enough, the rabbit may get the idea that Mom or Dad doesn't like him or her to do that. At least, they'll get the idea you don't want them to do it right then, while you're looking. Sometimes, that's enough to break a habit. 

Sometimes... not so much. I'll often hear a chewing noise from the direction of the bookshelves while I'm typing on the computer, and by the time I've turned my head, Natasha's sitting in front of the shelves, ears up, eyes bright - "Hi Dad? Did you hear that, too? Must have been somebody else chewing on the shelves..."

Basically, you can't stop a rabbit from chewing, especially on wires (actually, you wouldn't want to - rabbits must chew, to keep their teeth from overgrowing). For wires, your only hope is to block them all off where the bunny can't get at them. For other chewing, it helps to have acceptable alternatives within easy reach - toilet paper rolls or cardboard boxes, old phone books, pieces of old lumber, apple twigs, etc. Don't waste money on those brightly colored "chew toys" from pet stores - neither of my buns ever gave them a moment's consideration, but a new toilet paper roll is cause for celebration any day. Stuff the roll full of hay and it's the Toy of the Gods.


----------



## Eli

You MIGHT be able to deter them from chewing some things, but not wires. I just went to Home Depot and grabbed a bunch of cord protectors made of hard plastic material. I even bought stuff to protect where the cords plug into the wall outlet.

For walls, get some corner protectors from the hardware store. Clear looks pretty nice :lol:

For furniture, maybe that bitter spray/deterrent might work. If the chewed area can be blocked, I read you can block it off until bunny loses interest. Other than that, give bunny plenty of things to chew. They seem to like stationary chew things more than little things that move around. Bunnies do not know the meaning of patience and would much rather chew the door frame rather than the Nut Knot Nibbler that rolls around.


----------



## Myia09

I had an agressive rabbit, and I think the holding of the shoulders made him MORE aggresive. I snap and that is when they know they are doing something naughty. All my animals (Cat, chinchillas, rabbits) respond to the snap. Then I point to where I want them to go.


----------



## Eli

I must be snapping wrong--mine takes it as a game by shaking her ears and binkying. :cry1:

Perhaps the best punishment for a rabbit is related to boredom. Whatever ruins her fun for the moment makes her not want to experience it again. Perhaps a creative method based on that idea would cross-over and work well? Different bunnies/kids respond to different methods. I think I just had an epiphany. :shock:


----------



## tamsin

I think you have to be careful with anything under the under discipline. A lot of 'bad' behaviours are normal behaviours that are 'bad' because we've put bunnies in an environment that doesn't allow for them. Why is it bad to dig in that corner, it's the perfect spot for a warren? Redirecting the behaviour is a much better option. Keep a bun so busy with activities that are okay, that they don't have time to be 'naughty'.

I think you have to be very very careful trying 'to show who is boss'. Rabbits do sometimes lower their bodies as a show of submission, but that's respect for the top bun, I'm not convinced forcing a bun into that position helps. Starting a war over who is top bun in the territory isn't a great idea because a bun is willing to go to higher extremes than you are. Fights escalate, you might be able to intimidate you bun enough to win at chasing but are you going to turn around and bite your rabbit if it gets to that stage? cos if you start a war and bun turns around and bites - they win not you. 

And if your bun is showing fear aggression not hormonal aggression (which the easiest fix for is neutering anyway) then any aggression/intimidation on your part just reinforces their behaviour.


----------



## Eli

I agree that any rabbit owner should educate themselves to the fullest extent and continue to learn as much as they can in all aspects of their being. I also believe that caution, based off of all that knowledge should be applied, case by case. I definitely agree that any rabbit owner should educate themselves before ever taking advice from experience. The best advice is taken after thinking things in a logical, thoughtful manner through much consideration of their own situation - and the wonderful individual they own.

I have owned rabbits for 21 years now. I researched rabbits extensively on the internet, and read many books about house rabbits and rabbit behavior. I also read books regarding clicker-training. Even though I have read all that and read a lot about redirecting behaviors, there are some things, through experience, that I have found can be done to deter behaviors such as distrust, non-sociable tendencies, and aggression.

Owners who truly care and want the best for their pets, will continue to question everything they read and learn. Always think about how your bunny interacts with you and why. If they cower in fear, are you reaching too quickly or at a bad angle? Perhaps your rabbit has a hearing/sight problem? If your bunny is chewing on the house but he/she has a lot of toys, are your toys not appealing to bunny? What does she like to chew on? Why?

Only because I continually question all the things my bunnies do and what I may be doing right or wrong, can we live harmoniously together. Otherwise, I would be angry all the time instead of understanding them and continually improving their quality of life.

But - if we don't try, we will never know. Bunnies don't hold grudges, people do.


----------



## elrohwen

One of my rabbits naturally listens to the word "no" (or any other sternly spoken word). She also responds well to being sprayed with water. It doesn't take many times before she learns to stop doing something and never does it again.

My other rabbit doesn't care how loud you tell him "no" or if you squirt him with water. In his case the only thing that works is going up to him and removing him from whatever he's doing. Luckily he doesn't chew things often and when he does usually shooing away from the area a few times does the trick.

Luckily neither of them chew much and most of the no's are for trying to go places they shouldn't. If a bunny is a die-hard carpet chewer, not much you can do is going to make them change. Bunny proofing is always the best first option.

eta: I don't necessarily agree with holding down the head and shoulders. A lot of aggressive behavior stems from fear and doing that to a fearful rabbit will only make things worse. I think it can be successful in some situations, but in general I'm anti-dominance training (with rabbits or dogs) because so often dominance isn't the reason for the behavior in the first place, so your reaction doesn't make any sense to the animal.


----------



## Farmer Steve

Has anyone ever used a squirt gun to get their attention? I've tried holding my bunny down, saying NO, and not rewarding bad behavior, but nothing is working for her aggression. Maybe a squirt might calm her down...


----------



## elrohwen

I use the squirt bottle occasionally with Hannah when she's not listening to me. It doesn't calm her down though - it freaks her out a bit and distracts her from what she was doing. I don't like doing it, but it's effective as she learns that whenever she does the undesirable thing, she gets squirted. You have to be very careful to only do it as they're doing the bad behavior - if you wait even a second after they stop, they won't understand why you're spraying them. Some bunnies also don't mind the water, so it's ineffective. You're really just trying to snap them out of whatever they're doing and make them do something else - not punish them.


----------



## farmerchick

i use a squirt bottle and it works on a few of my rabbits but some of them enjoy it and will run around binkying after i squirt them. but it DOES distract them from being bad lol


----------



## Alek

So far the who is top bun thing has been working for mine. He stops what he's doing to me and doesn't do it again. My last rabbit Pamula was very dominant and would have none of that. I've been doing the clapping and thumping technique on here as well and he seems to listen pretty well to it. He tried chewing on my shoes and I thumped and he stopped. I think his new best friend the cat keeps him out of trouble though and he's been following her cue on house behavior. He's pretty mellow so he doesn't get to committed to destruction.  Thank you for all the comments everyone.


----------



## Eli

Great job, Alek! It is true about the cat and the rabbit. Rabbits are extremely quick learners.


----------



## ape.soldi

Im a first time bunny owner my baby boy bunny bites my clothes on my back while im sitting or standing. Often it will go through and actually pinch skin. HE is very peristent too always coming back to bite again. I wont even be bothering him and sometimes im just sitting next to him. How can I get him to stop and what is his problem? Generally he is friendly I can pet him and pick him up without biting its when he is outside of the cage its a problem. I say "ow" loudly or squeal when he does it to let him know it hurts an he stops for a second and then gets back to it. Hes around 6 weeks old or so. When I first got him he was ALL lick lick lick now hes changing. Please give me some advice or information!?

-he has plenty of food 
-plus things to chew in his cage


----------



## elrohwen

When Otto was a baby he went through a nippy stage - he was obsessed with biting my jeans and would usually get my knees through the fabric. My female also tries to bite fabric and ends up biting you right in the stomach by accident. Haha. Not much you can do other than squeal, or leave the area (I would turn my back on Otto and leave his pen, so he couldn't interact with me anymore). Eventually they've both gotten the point and Otto particularly just grew out of it.


----------



## Alek

ape.soldi wrote:


> Im a first time bunny owner my baby boy bunny bites my clothes on my back while im sitting or standing. Often it will go through and actually pinch skin. HE is very peristent too always coming back to bite again. I wont even be bothering him and sometimes im just sitting next to him. How can I get him to stop and what is his problem? Generally he is friendly I can pet him and pick him up without biting its when he is outside of the cage its a problem. I say "ow" loudly or squeal when he does it to let him know it hurts an he stops for a second and then gets back to it. Hes around 6 weeks old or so. When I first got him he was ALL lick lick lick now hes changing. Please give me some advice or information!?
> 
> -he has plenty of food
> -plus things to chew in his cage



Tiberius started doing that to and believe it or not I discovered something that works really well with rabbits. Cesear Millans "shhht" and touch technique. Tiberius stops chewing completely. Now I only have to do "shhht" and that gets him to stop immediately.
When your bun starts chewing on you, go "shht" assertively and firmly touch him in the neck or shoulder. I swear it works. My friend tried it and she swears it works too.


----------



## EbunnysMum

I use the same method I used when my youngest was starting to toddle. "No!" only has so much effect, so I use distraction and "No!"....You tell them "No!" and give a beat for that to sink in, then come with willow ball or something okay to chew on....I think rabbits are smart like little humans, need a different method to get them off stuff you don;t want them to mess with  I also "herd" Ebunny gently from one thing to another. She seems to respond fairly well, but she is a very young bun, kinda like a toddler, lol


----------



## Tessa

Wow so many alpha bunnies here 
I wonder for some bunnies maybe it's just their personalities? 

My boy bunny is a tyrant. He's smart enough to know the word "No" and even stares at me as he's doing naughty things while I'm yelling No, snapping my fingers or stomping.

I have tried to press my hand firmly on his shoulders or top of his head to say "Mom Is in charge" (This worked for my other bunny) but he just slaps my hand away and grunts.

I'm running out of ideas and am tired of putting layers of sweatshirts and welding gloves just to pick up a 2lb. bunny! Even more embarrassed when I have to show up like that when I take him to the Vet to get his nails trimmed.

Is there a Bunny Whisperer in the house?

:biggrin:


----------

